# Castalia Trout Lottery



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, who all signed up for the Castalia Trout Lottery this year?  Who has done it in the past? Was it a total blast?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I did...would love to get chosen just so I can take my nephews....Was reading some older threads about it from years past. There seemed to be implications that odds were more in your favor if kids were involved. I am not sure if the application process changed or I missed it when I applied...but I did not see where you could note children in the application...I would have noted it even though I planned on taking them anyway....Sounds like you can go years without getting picked...We shall see...


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I think they do a seperate drawing for the kids. When we were there last year, the guy that checked us in and out told us that the kids have a better chance of being drawn. 
It is good old fashion fun-nothing more. If you are drawn, you have the whole place to yourself. It is well worth the $3 shot. I know most have you have seen the video from our trip there. I hope you get picked. If you do, take a kid.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I have my daughter, nephew, and one of their friends lined up.  I also want to take my dad. It isn't fly fish only is it?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

No Sbreech, I think any type of fishing you want. For the kids I think I will set them up with a nice spinning outfit...I have a great ultralight but it is probably to light for the size of trout you can catch. Fishmerf, I think I did watch your video!!! Well, next year I will know the right way to do it in regards to the kids...


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it you and a guest?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I put in...again. Probably won't get drawn...again. I'm due!!!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

*It is the lucky person drawn, 2 adults, and 3 kids - for a total of 6 I believe.*


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> No Sbreech, I think any type of fishing you want. For the kids I think I will set them up with a nice spinning outfit...I have a great ultralight but it is probably to light for the size of trout you can catch. Fishmerf, I think I did watch your video!!! Well, next year I will know the right way to do it in regards to the kids...


That's good. My daughter and I fly fish, but my nephew, father, and other little kid do not. I have some UL spinning outfits for them to take.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If anyone hears they have been drawn, post here and let us know. That will give me a good idea when I can give up hope for being drawn in 2012.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> If anyone hears they have been drawn, post here and let us know. That will give me a good idea when I can give up hope for being drawn in 2012.


I don't know when they will post... They said they would post online...


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

We have sent in 2 draws the last 3 years and got picked both times, so we're 2 for 2 . It is beautiful, the fish are literally on top of each other. You have to be very selctive and pick the fish you want. There was an orange trout in there that I tried for for an hour and missed each time. Fly fishing is the best for the big ones. Always cast 5 feet or so infront of them and not on them. First time I went, got out of the truck with a 4 inch top water jerk bait for bass and caught an 8.2 lbs brownie on the second cast. This year I got a 5.6 lbs rainbow on the FLY!!!

There's also some bald eagles there, so if you wanna take a break you can watch them hunt. One juvenille eagle swooped down and grabed a trout flew over us and droped it right in the water from about 60ft high.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

KWaller said:


> We have sent in 2 draws the last 3 years and got picked both times, so we're 2 for 2 . It is beautiful, the fish are literally on top of each other. You have to be very selctive and pick the fish you want. There was an orange trout in there that I tried for for an hour and missed each time. Fly fishing is the best for the big ones. Always cast 5 feet or so infront of them and not on them. First time I went, got out of the truck with a 4 inch top water jerk bait for bass and caught an 8.2 lbs brownie on the second cast. This year I got a 5.6 lbs rainbow on the FLY!!!
> 
> There's also some bald eagles there, so if you wanna take a break you can watch them hunt. One juvenille eagle swooped down and grabed a trout flew over us and droped it right in the water from about 60ft high.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wow, ya'll are pretty lucky! I'm hoping to get in this year. 8.2lb brownie will be a fight and a half on a 1wt.  I just found that if I enter my information, it shows that my application is "pending." I checked my daughter's and my wife's as well...same deal. I wonder if I win, and my dad wins, if I can go with him and him with me....


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

sbreech said:


> Wow, ya'll are pretty lucky! I'm hoping to get in this year. 8.2lb brownie will be a fight and a half on a 1wt.  I just found that if I enter my information, it shows that my application is "pending." I checked my daughter's and my wife's as well...same deal. I wonder if I win, and my dad wins, if I can go with him and him with me....


Pending here as well...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

https://jc.activeoutdoorsolutions.com/oh_customer/app/goHome.do


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

can you apply to any for this year? thanks in advance


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Deadline was Jan 31 for this year...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> can you apply to any for this year? thanks in advance


The registration ended 1/31. There is always next year though....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

*...still pending........*


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

sbreech said:


> Wow, ya'll are pretty lucky! I'm hoping to get in this year. 8.2lb brownie will be a fight and a half on a 1wt.  I just found that if I enter my information, it shows that my application is "pending." I checked my daughter's and my wife's as well...same deal. I wonder if I win, and my dad wins, if I can go with him and him with me....


I have had the luck to be drawn twice in two separate years. Each set of paperwork they sent me required you list the name of each angler and clearly stated that each angler can only fish the creek ONCE a year. That's how it was when I won a few years back. Honestly, I don't see a reason a person should be allowed to fish it twice in a year. For what?? It's tough enough to get in, let alone allowed to be able to fish it twice. Both times I made sure to take three kids with me and let them catch the majority of the fish. To me thats what this is all about, getting the kids hooked on fishing. Each time the kids loved it and still talk about it several years after the fact. I would hope we would all keep this in mind and remember why the lottery is there.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great place to get a kid hooked on fly fishing. The trout take any fly and it's a blast. 
Took my daughter two years ago. Between the two of us caught over 30 pounds of trout.
She had a great time as did I.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

"Pending." :G


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

**Pending**


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

darn!/...............


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

well I received the following message saying I could check the lottery results, however when I went to do so, I logged in and it still says pending. Any one else get this message and what were your results??

*Ohio Lottery Results are now Available *
Please visit www.wildohio.com to view the recently completed lottery results. Click on "Wild Ohio Customer Care Center", then click on &quotManage Your Account&quot. 


After logging in, you can check the status of your lottery application.

Sincerely,

The Ohio Division of Wildlife
800-WILDLIFE
www.wildohio.com
2045 Morse Road, Columbus, OH 43229


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ErieRider said:


> well I received the following message saying I could check the lottery results, however when I went to do so, I logged in and it still says pending. Any one else get this message and what were your results??
> 
> *Ohio Lottery Results are now Available *
> Please visit www.wildohio.com to view the recently completed lottery results. Click on "Wild Ohio Customer Care Center", then click on &quotManage Your Account&quot.
> ...


Same thing, got an email but still pending!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Same here. pending


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Wife and I unsuccessfull, again atleast 7-8 years now, oh well, gotta be due for one of the hunts then.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, guess my streak ran out. I have gone twice before but not his year. Says unsucessful. I have a niece and nephew who put in for it so hopefully one of them won and their favorite uncle can go along!!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

My results were updated from when I first checked this morning. I did not get picked this year, but it is still the best $3 lottery ticket out there!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

girlfriend and I didn't win either


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Denied. Kick save and a beauty...kick save AND a beauty.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Next year I will have my sister register the boys.....Darn!!! UNSUCCESSFUL as well...


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

No go for me


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

*unsuccessful.*


----------



## JDK (Aug 12, 2010)

4th year entered. Submitted 4 entries this year, myself and 3 children, one of my daughter's got pulled for late June!

Now to figure out how to clean/filet a trout......


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

JDK said:


> 4th year entered. Submitted 4 entries this year, myself and 3 children, one of my daughter's got pulled for late June!
> 
> Now to figure out how to clean/filet a trout......


Are you going to be her net man? 

Congrats! At least one of us gets to go! :B


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

JDK said:


> 4th year entered. Submitted 4 entries this year, myself and 3 children, one of my daughter's got pulled for late June!
> 
> Now to figure out how to clean/filet a trout......


Congrats! You're the first person that I've heard to get in. We have about 35 folks at work...not a single one. I'd LOVE to see the number of entries into this, the odds, and the method chosen.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

sbreech said:


> Congrats! You're the first person that I've heard to get in. We have about 35 folks at work...not a single one. I'd LOVE to see the number of entries into this, the odds, and the method chosen.


Yes I would like to know that too...I wanted my sister to register the boys...Maybe next year she will...But Fishmerf is right, its worth the 3 bucks for a shot at it...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Yes I would like to know that too...I wanted my sister to register the boys...Maybe next year she will...But Fishmerf is right, its worth the 3 bucks for a shot at it...


I agree as well. Money well spent. If it'll help me keep fishing into the future, I'm good with it.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats JDK!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

